# Prop question 20 hp zuki



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

hey guys 
I'm running a new Suzuki 20hp fs manual manual on a towee skiff. 

I love the little motor for this boat. 

I'm pretty sure the factory prop is a 9 pitch 

I'm frequently hitting the rev limiter running wot. 
Should I consider changing my pitch ?

Also any plus or minus to a stainless prop other than expense ?

I have limited knowledge on props and performance. 

Thank ya.


----------



## mcraft173 (Apr 21, 2014)

We had a pretty detailed discussion on this motor in the outboards section.

The short answers - 

Yes increasing your pitch will help. Most people settle with 10 to 12 pitch depending on their boat.

Stainless props on this motor are a waste of money. The motor seems to have trouble turning a heavier prop, regardless of pitching up or down - which is conventional wisdom when moving from aluminum to stainless.

Lastly - the suzuki OEM props seem to outperform all of the aftermarket props. I've used various solas amita props, and they just dont seem to run the same as the suzuki OEM prop.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## hunter4626 (Aug 7, 2016)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Thank you


Had the same thing happen to me got a 11 pitch prop problem solved-and a little more top end speed.


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> hey guys
> I'm running a new Suzuki 20hp fs manual manual on a towee skiff.
> 
> I love the little motor for this boat.
> ...


I have the same Hull, went with a stainless prop from Solas and no issues with hitting the rev limiter like I did with the stock prop. It is a 4121-093-10A. Great boat and that prop made an improvement. I wish people would not chime in on some questions when they have no experience with the exact situation. This Hull is really light and the stock prop is a compromise and probably works fine with a greater load, which I figured out when I ran with two people and two dogs. Not sure if an aluminum prop with the same pitch would give the same results but I would think think they would be similar. 
The SS prop is a lot more durable than the aluminum and I can vouch for that. As most things YMMV.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Thank you sir.


----------

